# Prayers please, College freshman in OC



## KaraBoo0723

My oldest is in her first year of college and living in Southern California. The fires were not close until today — she just sent this and stated she can actually see the fires from both work and Home. I would really appreciate prayers, I am a super nervous Momma right now!!


----------



## sokillme

Why can't she just leave until it's less dangerous?


----------



## Rick Blaine

KaraBoo0723 said:


> My oldest is in her first year of college and living in Southern California. The fires were not close until today — she just sent this and stated she can actually see the fires from both work and Home. I would really appreciate prayers, I am a super nervous Momma right now!!


Sending prayers out for her and all affected by the LA fires. It looks like Hades in some parts. My oldest is also a college freshman and I worry for her at times, so I understand how you feel.


----------



## KaraBoo0723

sokillme said:


> Why can't she just leave until it's less dangerous?




She says she would more than likely lose her job and losing the income would greatly impact her ability to pay rent, not to mention finals are coming up quickly as well. The Getty Center blaze had me concerned but she was still well south of it — the new fires are definitely making me nervous. 

She’s not panicking, that’s all me LOL. If it gets any closer/worse (especially with the Santa Ana winds) I will insist that she come home until it’s safe — as long as she can still get through the grapevine that is


----------



## arbitrator

KaraBoo0723 said:


> My oldest is in her first year of college and living in Southern California. The fires were not close until today — she just sent this and stated she can actually see the fires from both work and Home. I would really appreciate prayers, I am a super nervous Momma right now!!


*Prayers flowing your way, Sweetheart!*


----------



## sokillme

Wow.


----------



## Bonkers

I'd think that when and if the fires become an imminent threat they'll evacuate. They're not going to just sit there while the flames envelop the entire building.

Meanwhile she could make some preparations on her own- pack up some of her stuff, make sure affairs are in order, that sort of thing.


----------



## KaraBoo0723

Bonkers said:


> I'd think that when and if the fires become an imminent threat they'll evacuate. They're not going to just sit there while the flames envelop the entire building.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile she could make some preparations on her own- pack up some of her stuff, make sure affairs are in order, that sort of thing.




Yes, they have evacuated other areas but not where she is yet. She has a fully stocked go bag in her car with both medical and food supplies (all of the vehicles in our family do because of living in earthquake country). There is no imminent danger to her currently but those winds can easily reach 70 mph and shift direction unpredictably which is part of the reason these fires are so hard to contain. 

In my head I know she’ll be fine but my heart is another story


----------



## KaraBoo0723

These fires can be so unpredictable 

Ventura women's facility burns in Thomas Fire
http://www.kerngoldenempire.com/new...omens-facility-burns-in-thomas-fire/877263932
(Via 17 News)


----------

